# MA1 - Monash Absolute Investment Company



## System (7 March 2016)

The Monash Absolute Investment Company Limited (MA1) will provide Shareholders with the opportunity to invest in a diversified Portfolio of predominantly Australian securities (listed and some Pre-IPO securities), through an Absolute Return style of investing and a focus on capital preservation.

It is anticipated that MA1 will list on the ASX during April 2016.

http://www.monashinvestors.com


----------



## System (2 June 2021)

On June 1st, 2021, Monash Absolute Investment Company Limited (MA1) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove MA1 from the Official List and to subsequently begin trading of the Monash Absolute Active Trust (ASX: MAAT) as an AQUA Product.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2021)

MONASH ABSOLUTE ACTIVE TRUST (HEDGE FUND)​ASX: MAAT .... ETF

Now MAAT and listed on the ASX as an exchange traded managed fund, or ETMF.  It has been trading for just under two weeks, and at valuation ... but *the Monash fund has lost a third of its assets* since the shift, as investors previously hamstrung by the discount have sold their positions at full value.



> “_Historically, fund managers have been reluctant to give up the permanent capital, but when it’s so clearly in the interest of investors I would have thought it’s a bit of a no brainer,_” said Simon Shields, co-founder of Monash Investors.





> “_The fact we’re seeing continually strong flows into ETFs and ETMFs and we’ve seen much less activity in LICs indicates where the trend in the market is going,_” he said.



... but just not in this case


----------

